

Ask HN: Service to distribute beta invites? - bravura

Does anyone know a webservice that will distribute invites to your beta site? One that allows invitees to invite, say, 6 other friends.<p>I believe I saw this a few weeks ago, but can't find it now.
======
dannyr
bravura,

My site Launchset distributes beta invites but I don't have functionality yet
for other users distributing invites.

